# Job and Rent a room



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello to everyone, I would like ask you for a few advice. I read some forums here but I didnt get right answer... So Where do you recomend me to look for a job (waitress) And How Can I find share apartment - to rent 1 room? I´m going to Cyprus in the end of May I´m not moving there but I would like enjoy this country, adapt to their living style, have a fun  and job. Many Thanks Cheers Olga


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Olima said:


> Hello to everyone, I would like ask you for a few advice. I read some forums here but I didnt get right answer... So Where do you recomend me to look for a job (waitress) And How Can I find share apartment - to rent 1 room? I´m going to Cyprus in the end of May I´m not moving there but I would like enjoy this country, adapt to their living style, have a fun  and job. Many Thanks Cheers Olga


Welcome to the forum.
Your best bet would be to try the hotels as they employ a lot of eastern european waiting staff and most of the jobs come with accommodation.

regards Veronica


----------



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you Veronica  so but I want be ready if I have to look for a job maybe for 2 weeks or more you know what I mean Where is the best to focus it? Maybe I get contract easy before I come but if no - Where would you recomend to buy a ticket from Aiport I mean to Larnaca, Limassol or whatever??? Please do know about www pages where people looking for rent a room?


----------



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

Or cheap accomodation like HoStel? Thx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Olima said:


> Thank you Veronica  so but I want be ready if I have to look for a job maybe for 2 weeks or more you know what I mean Where is the best to focus it? Maybe I get contract easy before I come but if no - Where would you recomend to buy a ticket from Aiport I mean to Larnaca, Limassol or whatever??? Please do know about www pages where people looking for rent a room?


Paphos and larnaca both have healthy tourist industries so lots of hotels. Limassol also has a lot of very high class hotels. 
so really its your choice where you go. You can fly into either Larnaca or paphos.
I don't know whether there are any hostels and I don;t think that there are any websites for renting roomsbut there are plenty for apartment rentals.
I would suggest you look at the hotel websites and email them to see if any will offer you work with accommodation. That way you may get a job before you come.
Just google Cyprus hotels.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Veronica has given you some good advice about entering Cyprus hotels in Google. Then email them and ask if they have any work places available. perhaps you could make your CV and email that as well. They may have other Czech personnel who you could share accomodation with.

Also, please be careful - there are some unscrupulous operators who could try to take advantage of a girl on her own. NEVER give up your passport to anyone!!!


----------



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi John,
thanks a lot for your usefull advice, sounds a little bit scary


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Olima said:


> Hi John,
> thanks a lot for your usefull advice, sounds a little bit scary


Don't panic Olima, 
Life in Cyprus is probably less dangerous than in Prague, Paris or London. You just need to be careful of who you are going to share a room with. 

There are quite a lot of Eastern Europeans in Larnaca but more hotels in Limassol. At Larnaca Airport you can now get bus transfers to most towns in Cyprus.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, didnt mean to scare you. Cyprus is actually a very safe place compared with many and there are lots of Eastern European girls working here in the tourist and catering industries. I am sure you would easily make friends here. You just need to be aware of the potential problems that any girl on her own would face if going away from her normal environment and into a foreign country. Get some advice on being streetwise before you leave home.


----------



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought about this all day so now is good to read yours words... Someone offered me a job in Ayia Napa. Veronica recommended me Paphos or Larnaca. Please What is different there? Maybe you think that I have a stupid question but I´m going to Cyprus just by myself and really appreciate any inforamtion from real life. Last question is: Do I need translated Certificate of my Education If I want apply for a job?(I mean by expert of law it is so expensive!) PS nice to hear that I make a new friends there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Olima said:


> I thought about this all day so now is good to read yours words... Someone offered me a job in Ayia Napa. Veronica recommended me Paphos or Larnaca. Please What is different there? Maybe you think that I have a stupid question but I´m going to Cyprus just by myself and really appreciate any inforamtion from real life. Last question is: Do I need translated Certificate of my Education If I want apply for a job?(I mean by expert of law it is so expensive!) PS nice to hear that I make a new friends there.


Ayia Napa is very much a summer resort and many places there close down for 4 months in the winter.
As for certificates of education I would not think that they will be required for jobs such as waitressing.


----------



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you Veronica


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Olima said:


> I thought about this all day so now is good to read yours words... Someone offered me a job in Ayia Napa. Veronica recommended me Paphos or Larnaca. Please What is different there? Maybe you think that I have a stupid question but I´m going to Cyprus just by myself and really appreciate any inforamtion from real life. Last question is: Do I need translated Certificate of my Education If I want apply for a job?(I mean by expert of law it is so expensive!) PS nice to hear that I make a new friends there.


Cyprus is a small island and there are 2 main tourist areas. Paphos is at the Western end and Ayia Napa/Protaras is at the Eastern end - on the coast below the finger of land which points towards the Middle East. They are approx 2 hours apart by car. Larnaca and Limmasol are 2 large towns on the South coast. Larnaca is approx 45 mins from Ayia Napa and Limassol is approx 45 mins from Paphos. There are good airports at both Paphos and Larnaca so you could fly in to either. Both are good tourist areas but Paphos is probably slightly bigger and has a higher concentration of expats. Also, Paphos tend to remain open all year round whereas the Ayia Napa/Protoras area closes from end October to April so you need to plan ahead if your Ayia Napa job stopped in October.

We live in the Protaras area and there are lots of restaurants with Eastern European girls working as waitresses. They seem to come out just for the season (April - October) and then go home for the winter.

Regarding the job in Ayia Napa - I suggest you check out the place on the internet to see that it is a good place and email them to get the offer in writing. Also, ask about accomodation and whether there are any other Eastern European girls there that you could talk to by telephone before deciding.

I dont know for certain but I dont think you will need to pay to get your certificate translated, just describe the qualifiations in English and detail any other work experience you have.

Good Luck


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with John, if you can talk to some of the other employees before you come it might save you difficulties when you get here. Just a word of warning, do not hand your passport over to *anyone*. I know a young couple from Romania who came over last year, they were with an agency who said they would get them work. When they got here the Agent took their passports for paperwork details then refused to return them until they had paid her fee which was extortionate. They were being paid extremely low wages and being treated little better than slaves. Check out employers thoroughly before you come. 

As for the young Romanian couple, They were working for the developer who had built the development we were living on. Dana told a number of the residents and me what was going on and we got it sorted out for her. The way the developer was treating them was a factor in our decision to move.

Don't worry, most people here are very decent, there are a few bad eggs who will take advantage as there are anywhere. Just be wary of agents and never part with your passport. I'm sure you'll be fine here. There are plenty of people working here from other parts of Europe.


----------



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys, many thanks to all (interesting story - I needed this to know) I´m pretty happy for your experiences plus advices - Cyprus time is on the way and I´m so excited  I sent an email to some hotels accord suggestion of Veronica - and I got answer from one hotel(Limassol) they asked me for an interview - that´s why I would like to decide Where I should heading to stay... Probably the phone call makes finding job easily... good idea!


----------



## Olima (Mar 7, 2009)

There are quite a lot of Eastern Europeans in Larnaca but more hotels in Limassol. At Larnaca Airport you can now get bus transfers to most towns in Cyprus

Hello, you ment shuttle bus? Because I´ve been looking on internet How Could I get to Larnaca etc... - and I´ve found only taxi ...


----------

